# High Country Club - New Outer Banks Property



## travelguy (Aug 27, 2007)

The High Country Club Outer Banks property was delayed for some very good reasons.  They have decided to build a larger home, on a better location and with better amenities!  

HCC listened to their members who wanted an OBX single family residence with plenty of room for the traditional "family reunion" OBX vacations.  Instead of the planned 3 bd home, the new home will be 5 bd / 4 ba with 4,500 sq. ft.  The HCC homes of this size that I've been in typically have additional media rooms, game rooms or office that also double as sleeping areas to add even more bedrooms.  The house has a private pool and pool house.   

The property is still in the prestigious gated Currituck Club and has views of the sound.  

The new house is in the final stages of being built and should be available in approximately 60 days.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 27, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> OBX (single family home, not beachfront) is now > This newly acquired property is being decorated and furnished. Photos will be available soon.



been that status at least a week, so id imagine its pretty close. dont remember how long they can stay in that status though.. 

i would think they could afford beachfront, but maybe not in OBX, dont really know that market. but at least the community/amenities, and size of the house are terrific.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 27, 2007)

I spoke with Heath about this property and am not sure of how much I can disclose, but this will be one of the flagship HCC properties. The asking price was almost $2m, but HCC got a very good bargain....that is why they dropped the first house they were going to buy and significantly upgraded to this new home. I am VERY excited about this property.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 27, 2007)

> The asking price was almost $2m, but HCC got a very good bargain.


  awesome!

although.. i seem to recall seeing lower prices on a sales site for the community. ah, i think it was the hammocks that had 4-5BR for about HCC's usual budget. so this must be one of the custom homes, very nice.

5BR custom home $1.5MM
http://www.buysellobx.com/listings.asp?listing_id=1075829507

4BR hammocks $600K
http://www.buysellobx.com/listings.asp?listing_id=1077991721

what a difference  they can always add beachfront later, this was one great deal.

ill be very curious to see how it books up once becoming available.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 28, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> awesome!
> 
> although.. i seem to recall seeing lower prices on a sales site for the community. ah, i think it was the hammocks that had 4-5BR for about HCC's usual budget. so this must be one of the custom homes, very nice.
> 
> ...




This is one of the Custom homes, I believe, and may have additional amenities that the $1.5M house shown in the listing may not have.  For example, I suspect the pool is much larger to require a separate pool house?  And therefore the lot may be bigger?  This is all just speculation so we'll just have to wait to see.

I believe that High Country Club understands that OBX is unique in that it is within driving distance of the East Coast and that families tend to vacation together here.  That's why OBX homes are typically larger and have more bedrooms than most resort locations.  Five to eight bedroom homes are not uncommon.  They also wanted the home to be in the prestigious Currituck Club gated community which is not ocean front but situated on the beautiful sound.  The trade off is that the home is not ocean front but does have resort trolley to the beach and beach concierge to carry your stuff onto the beach, setup chairs, etc.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 28, 2007)

travelguy said:


> I suspect the pool is much larger to require a separate pool house?



I think we are speaking ot the same little birdie, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 28, 2007)

right, its ~$500K (~30%) more than the custom i linked.  

the difference between the hammocks and custom was what i was trying to illustrate.


----------



## saluki (Aug 28, 2007)

More Currituck listings here:

http://www.kittyhawklandcompany.com/listings/index.php?division=currituck_club&subdiv=custom_homes


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 28, 2007)

saluki said:


> More Currituck listings here:
> 
> http://www.kittyhawklandcompany.com/listings/index.php?division=currituck_club&subdiv=custom_homes



http://www.kittyhawklandcompany.com...28&PHPSESSID=112c8a2dee176dfc5551cf47684b9cfc

$1.8MM 5BR, large pool, nice views, maybe a poolhouse?


----------

